# Warum wird bei ADSL pro Symbolschritt 2 - 15 und nicht 16 Bit übertragen?



## oliver.tonn (24 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich weiß, auch die Frage ist hier etwas OT, aber vielleicht weiß es doch einer.
Bei ADSL kommt zur Modulierung QAM zum Einsatz, wobei die Zahl der übertragenden Bits laut einer Webseite von 2 - 15 schwanken kann. Was mich jetzt nur wundert, warum ausgerechnet 15 und nicht 16, weil das wäre ja die maximale Bitzahl die mit 4-QAM übertragen werden kann und wo wird dann der Gegenseite mitgeteilt, wie viele Bits der jeweilige Kanal (Bin) überträgt und welche werden dann genutzt (z.B. jedes 2.)?


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Oktober 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Bei ADSL kommt zur Modulierung QAM zum Einsatz, wobei die Zahl der übertragenden Bits laut einer Webseite von 2 - 15 schwanken kann. Was mich jetzt nur wundert, warum ausgerechnet 15 und nicht 16, weil das wäre ja die maximale Bitzahl die mit 4-QAM übertragen werden kann und wo wird dann der Gegenseite mitgeteilt, wie viele Bits der jeweilige Kanal (Bin) überträgt und welche werden dann genutzt (z.B. jedes 2.)?


Im Vorteil ist wer rechnen/denken kann. Das war natürlich völliger Blödsinn. Die Zahl vor dem QAM bezeichnet NICHT die Bitzahl, sondern die Anzahl der Symbole. 4-QAM hat 4 Symbole, also zwei Bits und 15 Bits ist 32768-QAM was, wie ich auf einer Webseite erfahren habe, das Maximum ist. Damit klärt sich auch die Frage was passiert bei weniger Bits, dann kommt ein anderer QAM zum Einsatz und es werden alle übertragbaren Bits genutzt , z.B. 1024-QAM mit 10 Bits oder 512-QAM mit 9. Bleibt nur die Frage offen, wie die Infos welcher QAM wo benutzt wird übermittelt wird und wo diese Infos hinterlegt werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2020)

Beim ADSL Modem sieht man üblicherweise den Schritt "Training". Das ist aber schon einen Schritt später, die physikalische Schicht wird noch davor ausgehandelt, nennt sich in den Standards "Channel discovery phase". Wie das genau funktioniert lässt sich in den ITU Normen lesen, vermutlich G.992.3.

Willst du so ein Gerät bauen, oder wozu benötigst du das? Für die Praxis war es bei mir bisher ausreichend zu wissen, welche grundlegenden Phasen es beim Verbindungsaufbau gibt, damit man ungefähr weiß woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Oktober 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Beim ADSL Modem sieht man üblicherweise den Schritt "Training". Das ist aber schon einen Schritt später, die physikalische Schicht wird noch davor ausgehandelt, nennt sich in den Standards "Channel discovery phase". Wie das genau funktioniert lässt sich in den ITU Normen lesen, vermutlich G.992.3.
> 
> Willst du so ein Gerät bauen, oder wozu benötigst du das?


Ich bereite Schulungsunterlagen für eine xDSL Grundschulung vor. Leider habe ich bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt noch defizite. Übrigens ist G.992.3 für ADSL2, G.992.1 ist für ADSL und G.992.2 ADSL G.lite


----------

